# Super deluxe years?



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 9, 2022)

What years were the Stingray Super deluxe bikes offered?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 9, 2022)

I checked my digital catalogs and only saw the Super DeLuxe J37 listed in 1965 and 1966.
I am checking other sources to make sure this is correct.
There was a version with the spring fork and no fenders as well.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 9, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What years were the Stingray Super deluxe bikes offered?



Roughly 2-1/2 years.
July 1964 through 1966.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 9, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Roughly 2-1/2 years.
> July 1964 through 1966.



Other than pre war it seems like those are the hardest spring forks to come by. You must have a set hanging around that is not up to your caliber hahahaha


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 9, 2022)

I had not checked any mid year info yet but I thought I remembered seeling a 1964 in one of my books. Probably getting close to 1965 production run and they wanted to sneak some out to generate interest.


----------



## indycycling (Dec 9, 2022)

J36-6 had blackwall tires and yellow label Slik and J37-6 had whitewalls with studded rear tire, both with matching front Westwind tire.  Otherwise same equipment on both models.  Also both available with red band coaster or optional 2 speed kickback


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 9, 2022)

I was thinking about Fenderless Stik Shift Stingrays maybe.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 10, 2022)

indycycling said:


> J36-6 had blackwall tires and yellow label Slik and J37-6 had whitewalls with studded rear tire, both with matching front Westwind tire.  Otherwise same equipment on both models.  Also both available with red band coaster or optional 2 speed kickback



Morning Indy,
Slight correction on your good information about Super Deluxe Stingrays.

All 2-1/2 years of production of the S/D you could get the single red band coaster hub, but the 2 speed kickback Overdrive (three blue bands) was an option starting in 1965, two years only.

Chris


----------



## indycycling (Dec 10, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I was thinking about Fenderless Stik Shift Stingrays maybe.



Super Deluxe had fenders, the J-33 came without, one year only offering, blackwall tires


60sstuff said:


> Morning Indy,
> Slight correction on your good information about Super Deluxe Stingrays.
> 
> All 2-1/2 years of production of the S/D you could get the single red band coaster hub, but the 2 speed kickback Overdrive (three blue bands) was an option starting in 1965, two years only.
> ...



thanks Chris, makes sense being a mid year release


----------



## indycycling (Dec 10, 2022)

Couple of my originals


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 10, 2022)

indycycling said:


> View attachment 1748516
> View attachment 1748517
> 
> Couple of my originals



What dates on these? I see a Lime shorty and a Blue long frame.
I’m guessing the Sky Blue is a ‘66 because of the long tail rear fender.


----------



## indycycling (Dec 10, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> What dates on these? I see a Lime shorty and a Blue long frame.
> I’m guessing the Sky Blue is a ‘66 because of the long tail rear fender.



K4 Lime and A_ Blue


----------

